# Help! Which Glasgow hospital should I give birth in??



## firsttimer83

Hey girls!

I'm new to all of this and was hoping that some of you could help me with this?!!

I'm currently approx 11 weeks pregnant and my doctor has asked me to choose which hospital I want to have the baby in. I have to choose between the Southern General or the Princess Royal Maternity, the problem is that I have heard good/bad things about both hospitals and was wondering if anyone had any experience with either of these to help me make this decision?

Also, I have heard that at the SGH they do not let the partner stay with you at all times during the early stages of labour - does anyone know if this is true as I REALLY wouldn't be up for this!

Please help, I'm soooo confused! :wacko:


----------



## steph1505

Hey! Im giving birth in the RAH hospital in Paisley so Im kinda local :D 

I dont know anyone who has given birth in the Princess Royal so Im not sure what it is like, but I have seen the Southern General Hospital Maternity Unit and it is really nice. I had been originally assigned to the Southern General and had my first scan there and the midwives were really nice :D I also know someone who had their first baby in the Southern General and they didnt have anything bad to say about it.

So Im sorry that I cant comment on the Princess Royal but hopefully someone can share their experiences :D:D xxx


----------



## Eala

I'm going to be giving birth at the PRM, and am at the midwife clinic there for my antenatal care. I've always received a very high standard of care there so far, and I really like my midwife :) 

Like you, I've heard both good and bad things - but I think you'll find that with any hospital, anywhere. My choices were PRM or Wishaw General though, so it was a bit of a no-brainer for me :lol: In terms of transport as much as anything else - PRM is much easier to get to from where I live.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I was at the PRM and it was a really good experience BUT I was extremly lucky to have my actual midwife through the labour and birth And in my ward afterwards.

I dont really have anything to fault it really from my experience. The midwifes were great help afterwards for a first timer who didnt have a clue.


----------



## whitelilly

PRM was great- very clean and they let your partner stay with you the whole time. Which is closer???


----------



## firsttimer83

Thanks girls!

I really wish that I hadn't been given the choice - just makes it harder! I live in Newlands (southside) so both are relatively close to me, I just want to choose the 'best' one!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi there, i live in Dunoon and have the choice of all the glasgow hospitals. With my 1st i had him in Southern General. I ended up having loads of appts at the end because of complications and ended up having an emergency csection and the staff couldn't have been nicer. The new maternity unit is opening in October and so far is lovely. At the end of the day though there are good points and bad points about every hospital so it's just whichever one you feel most comfortable with xx


----------



## firsttimer83

Thanks mummysuzie that's helpful. Do you remember what time the father's are allowed to stay each day until? My partner is really keen on being with me as much as possible. I know that the PRM let them stay 9-9 but I have no idea what times the SGH let them in till


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yep have my time table here..dads are allowed to visit 10:30-12:30, 2:00-5:30, 6:30-8:00 Not too bad considering you'll only really be in a day..inbetween times are so we can get lunch and dinner and also pur meds and let us relax etc xx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Have you been in either hospital? 

Personally I would avoid the southern, I'm going to PRM as well, and the couple of trips I've had there so far have given me a generally good impression of the place. I start my ante-natal classes on friday so might have more info then but don't know when you have to let the GP know your decision. 

I know a couple of people who have had babies at the PRM and no-one seems to have had anything bad to say about it.


----------



## firsttimer83

Thanks for the visiting times :thumbup:

I've been to see the PRM and did get a good impression of it. Not been to see the Southern yet as they're meant to be opening a new maternity unit at the end of October so they said that there would be no point in seeing the old one as that's not where I would be having the baby??

I'm meant to make my decision pretty soon (as my GP says) but I've been told by others that there is no harm in going for a scan at one and then changing my mind about which hospital I want to go to... I dunno if I'm over thinking all of this - kind of wish the decision would be made for me!! That way I wouldn't have to be all pregnant and indecisive! :wacko: LOL!


----------



## Lazy Leo

When are you due hun and how likely is the new unit to be completed before you are due? You know what public sector projects are like in this country, you could be on your third pregnancy before its finished :wacko:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi there,

I chose the Southern General as its where i work and closer to me. The other reason is that the new Maternity building opens early December(if i go early i may miss this). I am involved in this project and have seen the plans. Looks amazing. Its is all brand spanking new.

All my antinatal appts/classes are at the New Victoria Hospital which is closer to my house and means i get a crafty early finish. :winkwink:

:hug:


----------



## Eala

One thing I feel I should mention (I just found out yesterday!) is that the "low-tech midwife-led birthing unit" at the PRM is no longer available :( Which means that the room with the birth pool is also no longer available. Apparently it closed on the 1st of June, but this is the first I've heard about it (the other ladies in my antenatal class didn't know either). It's due to all the extension work they're having to do to get ready for the extra patients they'll be taking when the Queen Mother's closes.

So if you're at the PRM, you'll be on labour suite. Apparently they will still be open to the whole "eating, drinking, getting up and moving around" thing, but I've not had a tour of that area yet, so don't really know what it's like.

Just thought I should mention it, if you're still trying to make a decision!


----------



## Arcanegirl

"open to eating and drinking"
They wouldnt allow me anything but water But i was meant to be having pain relief


----------



## Eala

Arcanegirl said:


> "open to eating and drinking"
> They wouldnt allow me anything but water But i was meant to be having pain relief

Hrrm, I thought the mw at the antenatal class looked a bit unsure of herself as she said that... I'll try and find out either tomorrow (mw appt) or Monday (if I go back to the class!)

That said, Alex was born before they shut the MLU, I think? Maybe that was why :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Well it was open ish, they had it open and thats where i went first but they then closed it because there were so many admissions (not sure in that logic but thay had to open another ward because of so many babies!)


----------



## firsttimer83

Thanks for all the advice girls :thumbup: I'm not due until February so the SGH should def be open then :happydance:

I can't believe that they've closed the MWU at the PRM that was one of the huge bonus points to the PRM in my eyes! :cry: I think that I am leaning more towards the SGH now due to this!


----------



## Lazy Leo

Thats interesting to know about the MLU at PRM hun. Thanks.

I was told near the start of my pregnancy that they are moving the pool from the floor they are on, to another one and that there will then be two pools rather than the one there is now. At the time I was told that would be around October and I am due at the end of Oct so I've not taken that into account. From my point of view I didn't expect the pool to be available anyway, as its first come first served so it wasn't a major deciding factor for me. 

Hope the posts have helped you FirstTimer. If you decide to go to SGH and you want to do aqua-natal classes at any stage then one of the midwives from the southern runs the aquanatal at Gorbals Leisure Centre as well on a Tuesday night. I think its quite nice for those who are going to SGH to kind of get to know her given that she could well be one of the faces of the midwives who could be involved at the birth!


----------



## jem02

Hey just thought I'd let you know I'm having baby at wishaw, it seems really good x


----------



## sticky bean

I had my first child by c section on the Princess Royal and they were great.I am having another c section this time in Paisley.


----------



## bump_wanted

im booked in with the prm because i live in cumbernauld so i had the choice of wishaw or prm and prm is easier for me to get to and my family when they come visit xxx


----------



## aw1990

Im from cumbernauld too bump_wanted, and i had my DD at the PRM in April08, and i had an ok experience, i didnt think it was the cleanest, and had been really looking forward to going to the MBU but it was closed when i got there, they midwives on the labour ward were all fab though! i luckly had the same one the whole of my labour and she was a gem! and met a couple of others while she went for a break and stuff, up on the ward they were not that great and all gave totally diffent advice about breastfeeding, with regards to using pillows etc and i ending up giving my DD a bottle on the second night as i was stressed and tired and she was hungry
I will be going back though as its closest, but will be going home asap :) x


----------



## jem02

I am still registered with a Glasgow doctor as I lived in the southside but shortly before falling pregnant I moved to Hamilton with my oh. I amgiving birth in wishaw general i had choice of all Glasgow too but really liked the look of wishaw x


----------

